# Fastest All motor 8v (aba)



## PartsBlowOut (May 10, 2009)

So here is the deal i have a mk2 gti shell and i want to go all motor 8v aba i realize that i wont make a ton of power but id like to know what the most powerful all motor 8v aba ever was.
Hp:
Tq;
1/4 mile:

Any information would be greatly appreciated


----------



## PartsBlowOut (May 10, 2009)

bummpppppppp


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (PartsBlowOut)*

Which is it, 8V or 16V? Or do you have twins?


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: (ps2375)*

ya didnt you just make the exact same post in the 16v forum?


----------



## PartsBlowOut (May 10, 2009)

yea i have both motors but im trying to decide which motor i can make the most power out of all motor


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (PartsBlowOut)*

that's a joke, right?







cause if it's not, you have a lot of reading to do.


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (PartsBlowOut)*

im no expert, but i got my money on going with the 16v.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (PartsBlowOut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PartsBlowOut* »_yea i have both motors but im trying to decide which motor i can make the most power out of all motor

Well...
If you look at the top list, it's a 16v followed by an 8v by .01 seconds ( I assume you meant quickest, not fastest)
Then it's a few 8v's, a few 16v's, etc.
Either way you go will be expensive if your going for max power.
In your first post, you said you know you won't make a ton of power, yet you want to know which motor will make the most power. 
What is the goal for the car- what kind of times do you want to run? I think thats the question that needs answered, then we can go from there.
Don't limit yourself to the ABA. I run a short rod 2.0l with a counterflow head and made 178hp at the wheels. I haven't seen any others making that power, but would be interested to see some and compare specs. BRE claimed 190-200 crank horsepower out of their race motors, but I haven't seen an actual dyno ( I don't doubt it though)


----------



## PartsBlowOut (May 10, 2009)

hmm very good point i suppose what exactly i want do do would be helpful


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

*Re: (PartsBlowOut)*

bore out the 16v, put a gnarly cam in it, sri go nuts man. make it a little monster


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

We have made 145 whp out of a 14 to 1 1.8L w/ a eurospec head, web 211 cam, custom header and ported mk1 intake breathing through a 25mm single inlet restrictor. We are using MS2/ extra on a v3.57 board to control fuel and spark but made the same peak with 2 45mm DCOEs and an electromotive xdi. Still haven't played with removing the SIR yet but the #s when and if we do should be fairly impressive.


----------



## PartsBlowOut (May 10, 2009)

wow that very impressive but ive mad my decision im going with the 16v since in theory more breathing is better thanks for all the help guys


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (PartsBlowOut)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NknCBsffiSA
12 second All motor VW
2.0 +Audi 3a, block eurospec head, carbs, 200 + bhp.


----------

